# Large box spline joint jig



## WOODIE1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Ok I am in process of making walnut mid century style low media cabinet. It is basically a large 43" rectangle with sliding front doors.

I am not a huge fan of large dovetails for the corners. I would like to miter the corners for a kind of wrap around look for the box and grain. I also want to have some edge detail.

I can support the miters inside so strength shouldn't be an issue. What I would like to to is add some aluminum splines to the joints for some interest. 1/4 square alum stock is easily available and cuts easily. I will guess some sort of non expanding urethane glue?

Anyway does anyone have a link to a handy jig to cut them? I know Rockler sells one but want to make it. I have an old biscuit jointer that I was thinking of attaching a base to? Any other thoughts???

Thanks


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

I assume your talking something like this Jig which cuts them perpendicular to the edge?


----------

